

Bugsnag API Launch - cirwin
http://blog.bugsnag.com/2013/08/20/bugsnag-api-launch/

======
pshc
Here's a script I whipped up to dump Bugsnag exceptions endlessly for easy
grepping:

[https://gist.github.com/pshc/6289579](https://gist.github.com/pshc/6289579)

------
speg
I was about to set up Sentry for a new site, but I'll give this a whirl.

------
foobar2k
Bugsnag co-founder here. Let me know if you guys have any suggestions or
feedback for the API.

